# Sunday Special - Movie Catchphrases



## luckytrim (Mar 3, 2019)

Sunday Special - Movie Catchphrases

Chosen from the American Film Institute’s  top-100
catchphrases, quips and  quotes........
I’ll give you line ; You name the  film.........

1. "Today, I consider myself  the luckiest man on the face of the earth."[
2.  "We rob banks."
3. "You've got to ask yourself  one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?"
4. "Here's Johnny!"
5. Striker:  "Surely you can't be serious." Rumack: "I am serious...and don't call me  Shirley." 
6. "My mother thanks you. My father  thanks you. My sister thanks you. And I thank you."
7. "No wire hangers, ever!"
8.  feel the need—the need for speed!"
9. "Life is a  banquet, and most poor suckers are starving to death!"
10. "Listen to them. Children of the night. What music they  make."
11. "I have always depended on the  kindness of strangers."
12. "Get your stinking paws off me, you damned dirty  ape."
13. "Attica! Attica!"
14. "They're here!"
15. "Wait a  minute, wait a minute. You ain't heard nothin' yet!"
16. "Keep your friends close, but  your enemies closer."
17. "A boy's best friend is his mother."
18. "Say 'hello' to my little friend!"
19. "Greed, for lack of a better word, is good."
20. .It's in the hole! It's in the hole! It's in the  hole!"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The Pride of the  Yankees
2. Bonnie and Clyde
3. Dirty Harry
4. The  Shining
5. Airplane !
6. Yankee Doodle Dandy
7. Mommy  Dearest
8. Top Gun
9. Auntie Mame
10.  Dracula
11. A Streetcar named  Desire
12. Planet of the Apes
13. Dog Day Afternoon
14.  Poltergeist
15. The Jazz Singer
16. The Godfather II
17.  Psycho
18. Scarface
19. Wall Street
20. Caddyshack


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 3, 2019)

Isn’t 11 “Gone With the Wind?”


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 3, 2019)

Nope !


----------



## roadfix (Mar 5, 2019)

I got about half of them.

But I'm surprised "You talkin' to me?" and "I love the smell of napalm in the morning"  didn't make it near the top.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 7, 2019)

"You Tallin' to me ??" is at number ten,  

 The Robert Duvall quote is at number 12 
I didn't take the top 20..... mixed and matched ...


I'll do this again, soon ....


----------

